
Another Holocaust. Faced with catastrophe, could we become mass killers again? - neuro_imager
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/sep/16/hitlers-world-may-not-be-so-far-away
======
jacquesm
We never stopped being mass killers. And I doubt we ever will stop being mass
killers. One direct consequence of say establishing a permanent colony on some
other planet is that eventually we'll have interplanetary war, it's pretty
much inevitable that such a colony would sooner or later decide to become
autonomous rather than be ruled from earth.

The Dutch have the questionable honor of inventing mass murder (we once
flooded a large area of land to drown many thousands of invaders) and we're
normally speaking pretty meek. There's a killer in all of us and we exist in
large numbers, some of us are more pre-disposed to killing than others and
some of us are more than willing to follow orders, no matter how wrong. So,
yes, we can and we probably will.

> Hitler described humans as members of races doomed to eternal and bloody
> struggle among themselves for finite resources.

Hitler was self referential in that sense, he described himself and as long as
we have 'little Hitlers' walking around this will continue.

